# Dee..the wal-mart rescue...gone.



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Sadly, yesterday my rescue from wal-mart...Dee, passed away. She really was acting fine up until then. Yesterday when I went to feed her she wouldn't come out from behind her plant. She was hovering around the top and gasping it looked like. I changed 50% of her water but at noon she was gone. I think the wal-mart death cup had been just to much for her. I let her set at wal-mart to long before buying her.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry... RIP Dee. At least you tried..


----------



## KenzieSK (Sep 18, 2010)

poor dee. at least she didnt have to live her last moments in a tiny torture cup.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree. He was probably a good fish. ):


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Dee. She had a good home the short time she was with you.


----------

